

Useful PHP Tools - twampss
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/01/20/50-extremely-useful-php-tools/

======
raamdev
This is quite a big list and a very good one at that. The title should be '50
Useful PHP Tools' to emphasize that it's not just another small list of PHP
tools.

The categories covered are as broad as the list is long:

    
    
      * Debugging Tools
      * Testing and Optimization Tools
      * Documentation Tools
      * Security Tools
      * Image Manipulation and Graphs
      * PHP Code Beautifier
      * Version-Control Systems
      * Useful Extensions, Utilities and Classes
      * PHP Online Tools and Resources
      * In-Browser Tools (Firefox Add-Ons)
      * Frameworks for PHP
      * PHP IDEs and Editors
    

A list like this would have saved me _so_ _much_ _time_ when I started using
PHP. Then again, most of this stuff didn't even exist when I started using
PHP.

------
DanHulton
A little shout-out to two PHP tools I love that weren't mentioned:

The Kohana framework - An offshoot of CodeIgniter, only written for PHP 5.
It's cleaner, with generally fewer surprises and (I'm fairly certain) faster.
<http://kohanaphp.com/>

Komodo Edit/IDE - A general-purpose IDE written by the folks at ActiveState.
Even the free Edit version is the best PHP editor I've used yet.
<http://www.activestate.com/komodo/>

------
dpeq
Very good compilation with a few real gems in it! Anyone ever worked with
<http://www.phpobjectgenerator.com>? The generated code looks a bit heavy.

------
streety
Some of the categorisation is a little unusual with libraries, PEAR, and
templating systems, Smarty and Savant2, thrown in with frameworks and the
version control section containing only continuous integration tools. It's a
good list though.

------
PStamatiou
Good post, but I'm now a ruby dev. Does anyone know of such a resource full of
ruby/rails tools?

~~~
markbao
Same here. <http://railstips.org/> is always a great place for Rails, well,
tips from John Nunemaker.

There's 74 Quality Ruby on Rails Resources and Tutorials:
[http://www.softwaredeveloper.com/features/74-ruby-on-
rails-r...](http://www.softwaredeveloper.com/features/74-ruby-on-rails-
resources-tutorials-050207/) (not sure if this is dated or not)

19 Rails Tricks Most Rails Coders Don't Know:
[http://www.rubyinside.com/19-rails-tricks-most-rails-
coders-...](http://www.rubyinside.com/19-rails-tricks-most-rails-coders-dont-
know-131.html)

Mashable's 20+ Tools for RoR Development:
<http://mashable.com/2007/09/30/ruby-on-rails-toolbox/>

Like PHP and libraries, a lot of Rails is plugins:

10 Must-Have Rails Plugins: [http://blog.thinkrelevance.com/2008/6/16/10-must-
have-rails-...](http://blog.thinkrelevance.com/2008/6/16/10-must-have-rails-
plugins) and Top 11 Rails Plugins:
[http://www.juixe.com/techknow/index.php/2006/07/05/top-11-ra...](http://www.juixe.com/techknow/index.php/2006/07/05/top-11-rails-
plugins/)

